# Furnace stopped working...sort of



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We were camping this last weekend and ran out of propane (I never checked it







) Anyway, it got down to 35Â° and it was COLD. I filled the propane bottle the next morning and everything worked fine, but the furnace just blew cold air. I tried it four or five times, with the same result. I gave up on it and decided to deal with it when we got home (we had an electric space heater and electrical hook-ups).

When we got home I took the covers off the furnace, jiggled a couple wire connectors going to some sort of sensor on the front of the furnace. I turned it on, and it worked fine







.

I don't think I did anything to make it work, but has this happened to someone else? Do you think I just had air in the lines or would there be anything else happening when running out of propane that would prevent the furnace from firing off when the propane is re-filled?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You could have air in the lines, but that should have cleared after a while. Generally before I try the furnace/fridge/heater on LP I fire up the stove to try to get some of the air out of the lines.

It does sound like you might have also had a loose wire, but its hard to say if that was the cause or not.


----------

